
Bringing WebVR to Microsoft Edge - wildpeaks
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/09/09/webvr-in-development-edge/
======
nojvek
Very impressed with how Edge is keeping up with the new API's. Only downside
is its bundled with OS version. I think that should be Edge's #1 priority.
Make a edge a browser that auto updates faster than the OS and could be used
cross platform.

Only reason I prefer chrome is that I know the experience is same no matter
the OS + my extensions and bookmarks are one sign in away.

With android having 80% mobile share and chrome taking a massive browser
market share, Google is the new Microsoft. Edge has a real opportunity to kick
ass.

------
wildpeaks
So that's now WebVR coming to all three major browsers, that's great :)

